# (UK) players sought - South London



## S'mon (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi all - I'm looking for players to run the Necromancer games module/campaign setting "Lost City of Barakus" for 3.5e D&D, probably twice monthly on Sundays. I have a couple of regular players around (great chaps)  and would like to start the campaign once I have a group of 4 or so. The game will be at my home in Tooting, on the Northern Line.

The 'Lost City of Barakus' campaign is for 1st-level PCs, it uses the 3e rules but with something of a 'first edition feel' - eg likely less emphasis on miniatures & square-counting, more on derring-do and risk-taking; and the setting has a '1e style' level distribution - 1st-3rd low level, 4th-6th medium, 7th-9th high, 10th+ very high.

If interested please email me at simontmn@postmaster.co.uk and we can arrange to meet up for a drink and discuss character ideas etc. 

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## S'mon (Feb 3, 2005)

Lost City of Barakus campaign


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 4, 2005)

S'mon

You have mail.


----------

